
Ask HN: Windows backup that survives OS reinstall? - nathell
Hey HN,<p>I need to upgrade Windows 7 to 10 on an important box. Given that it&#x27;s currently very sluggish, I&#x27;m thinking the time is ripe for a reinstall. I could do a full backup, install the new OS from scratch, and then reinstall all apps one-by-one and copy back the app settings and data from the backup, but it&#x27;s tedious and error-prone.<p>I also need to be able to rollback the machine to its previous state if anything goes wrong.<p>Can you recommend any tool that could help me out? How would you approach this?
======
svennek
Easy if it is a VM, slightly trickier for a physical machine. A full disk
image of the old server is the way to go.

------
fuzzfactor
Is this an MBR/BIOS/Legacy system, or a GPT/UEFI setup?

